

Portland is the most gentrified city of the century - stevenjohns
http://fusion.net/story/44321/portland-is-the-most-gentrified-city-of-the-century/

======
b6
I really don't understand gentrification, or maybe I understand the word, but
not why there is such a word. Or maybe I see the value in having such a word,
but then I don't understand why it almost always seems to carry a negative
connotation.

